# Kettle problems....



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

*Kettle problems... SOLVED!! (ish)*

i rewired a house last year, no problems everything tested fine  

the problem is the client has had 3 kettles which have boiled till they've burnt out? polarity is correct and all the sockets where tested? why would this happen? anybody have a clue? 

supply voltage? :001_huh:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Cheap kettles.


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

Went round and PAT tested the kettle, PASS! so then i test&inpected everything which was totally not need as a knew it wasnt a fault with the wiring but just to double check i tested it again, everything was fine:001_huh:

your right it was just cheap no frills kettles, took one apart and found that the thermal cut out was not tripping the switch when it was hot enough. i bent it out a little which made it work but still told them to take it back for a refund...

still a bit strange though :whistling2:


----------

